# She's critically ill and I'm scared stiff!!



## cblover (27 January 2016)

I don't even know how to say this.  I got a new clydesdale mare 7 weeks ago...she's 5 yrs old and perfect.  

On Friday she looked like she was starting with a back foot abscess but it wasn't an abscess at all, she has a bleed into her spinal cord and it's slowly paralysing her.  Today is exactly 6 months to the day since I had my horse of a lifetime pts...and I'm here facing it again.

It's so distressing to watch.  She's dripping wet, weak but still standing and shaking from head to toe.  My vet has been amazing but he's only seen this a handful of times.  It's to do with the herpes virus we all carry but this has gone wrong.  I just can't believe this is happening.

No one can say which way it will go or for how long we wait....but I can't stand much more of it and neither can she.  She is picking at hay a bit and will drink.

Full supportive care is happening but it just doesn't seem enough.  Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Yardbird (27 January 2016)

Sending you a hug - dont know what to say, just so sorry ...,


----------



## Meredith (27 January 2016)

Yardbird said:



			Sending you a hug - dont know what to say, just so sorry ...,
		
Click to expand...

More hugs...


----------



## EventingMum (27 January 2016)

So, so sorry for you, I can only imagine what you are going through x


----------



## Wagtail (27 January 2016)

Oh no! She's so lovely. I hope she pulls through. How horrible for you!


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2016)

**Sending you Vibes**

Heartbreaking OP, so sorry to hear this


----------



## HashRouge (27 January 2016)

Everything crossed for you, I really really hope she gets better xxx


----------



## JoannaC (27 January 2016)

Oh you poor thing I do hope they can do something for her, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (27 January 2016)

That's awful cblover, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Prayers that she pulls through.


----------



## Jenna1406 (27 January 2016)

Sending you a hug! Really dont know what to say either expect sorry


----------



## planete (27 January 2016)

cblover I am totally shocked by what is happening to your mare and cannot even begin to imagine how you feel.  My thoughts are with you.  I dare not offer words of comfort as they feel completely inadequate.  Big hugs.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (27 January 2016)

So sorry for you.  Not heard of this before but just want you to know if HHO could "wish" her better we all would.


----------



## paddi22 (27 January 2016)

oh thats just awful, what a horrible thing to happen  really hoping she pulls through for you. absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## Joyous70 (27 January 2016)

So sad  hope she pulls through


----------



## Sprout (27 January 2016)

My heart goes out to you, I really hope the vets can save her, huge hugs. Xx


----------



## ShadowHunter (27 January 2016)

so so sorry clover. hugs and prayers. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## JillA (27 January 2016)

Sounds awful, poor mare and poor you - must be a one in several million chance. Everything crossed for a good outcome, with no after effects.


----------



## KrujaaLass (27 January 2016)

How terrible for you. Must be like a bad dream.  I hope your mare improves and then recovers


----------



## skint1 (27 January 2016)

I am so so sorry to read this, I am sure you are scared stiff, sending best thoughts to you and your mare for a quick and full recovery, god bless xxx


----------



## madlady (27 January 2016)

I'm so so sorry, you must be absolutely beside yourself, I really do hope that there is something that can be done and that she pulls through xxx


----------



## Annagain (27 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, she seems like such a lovely mare. Really hope she pulls through.


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 January 2016)

so sorry what a horrible thing to have to go through I will keep everything crossed for you and sending you a much needed hug bless you x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 January 2016)

Hugs and healing vibes heading your way. Hope she pulls through.
Xxxxx


----------



## OWLIE185 (27 January 2016)

I very much feel for you and hope that your horse will make a full recovery.


----------



## marmalade76 (27 January 2016)

So sorry for both of you  sending (((hugs))) and hope she pulls through xxx


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (27 January 2016)

SO, so sorry to hear this, sending love and hugs to you both, xxx


----------



## atropa (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear, what an awful thing to have to try and nurse her through. Take care of yourself and her, I hope you have someone to support you.


----------



## ozpoz (27 January 2016)

Oh no! How awful for you.  I'm so sorry to hear this and hope, hope she makes progress soon. I have never heard or come across this. Stay strong. xx


----------



## amandaco2 (27 January 2016)

Hope she's ok xxx big hugs


----------



## sarahann1 (27 January 2016)

Oh how awful, everything crossed for you for a good outcome and sending hugs your way.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 January 2016)

I am so, so sorry to hear this.  Unfortunately I lost a 6 yr old Shire mare and an 11 yr old Clydie mare of 2 completely unrelated condition, so I understand how you feel.  I decided after the 2nd one that I would not get another heavy horse.

I do hope that you have better luck.   <<<<<<<Vibes>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bernster (27 January 2016)

Yikes, that's awful.  So sorry you're going through this and I really hope she pulls through.  What a horrid situation.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (27 January 2016)

Oh my, I really don't know what to say. I'm so sorry, I've got my fingers crossed that she'll pull through, or that they can do something for her. Sending you many hugs, and much strength during this heartbreaking time. x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 January 2016)

Oh borrox  Really hope your vet can get improvement, thinking of you xx


----------



## Gloi (27 January 2016)

That is so terrible, she looks such a lovely horse. I really hope she pulls through.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2016)

Poor mare and poor you it's appalling bad luck .
I have my fingers crossed for you .


----------



## meesha (27 January 2016)

You really have had some bad luck, keeping everything crossed for you both, she sounds lovely.  Nothing worse than feeling helpless but this is out of your hands, try and look after yourself so you are ready for her when she comes home x


Just to add looked back at your pics as missed the post originally, she is gorgeous, what a kind face, you are obviously over the moon with her even after just a few weeks, sending huge amounts of healing vibes for the beautiful girl x


----------



## mytwofriends (27 January 2016)

Here are a few vibes for you. What a horrible situation, and I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 January 2016)

Sheesh, this is absolutely heart breaking, all fingers crossed that she pulls through.


----------



## Pie's mum (27 January 2016)

Poor you and poor mare. I have everything crossed for you both. Sending a massive hug xxx


----------



## Greylegs (27 January 2016)

So sorry to read this about your lovely girl. Huge <<HUGS>> and vibes from me and the hairy one.


----------



## teacups (27 January 2016)

Echo what others have said - it sounds awful. 
Poor her, and poor you.
 Crossing fingers and toes.


----------



## tiggipop (27 January 2016)

poor you and even more poor pony..    I am so sorry for you - really hope she pulls through..   I for one will be sending all the positive vibes I can .....  hugs to you  x x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

How utterly heartbreaking, you must be in bits. 

Has, or indeed can anything been done to relieve the pressure on the spinal cord?


----------



## Farcical1 (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this. We had EHV on our yard but thankfully not this strain. Sending you lots of "get well" vibes.


----------



## cblover (27 January 2016)

Thanks everyone, your support means so much.

I'm off down to the stables again soon but I doubt there will be any change. I have hubby with me who is amazing.  I'm just so numb and I hate it as it turns dark....everything is so much worse in the dark.  I can't stop thinking about what she must be feeling. She looks so scared.


----------



## cblover (27 January 2016)

She's had a big dose of anti inflammatory drugs to lesson the pressure on the spinal cord. 

That was this morning and the vet is back tomorrow.


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 January 2016)

Sending you both every good wish and positive vibe I can muster.  What an awful time you must be having, good to hear you have someone with you for support x


----------



## CBFan (27 January 2016)

Oh my god! I'm so sorry lovely! Keeping our fingers, toes and hooves tightly crossed for you and your gorgeous girl. I truly can't believe it. You don't deserve this xxx


----------



## equestriansports (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this, everything crossed that she pulls through xx


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2016)

I have everything crossed for you. I've done some research and most horses recover. Let's all hope she is one of them. She's young and healthy, things are in her favour.


----------



## PorkChop (27 January 2016)

Oh no, so sorry to read this, hope she pulls through xx


----------



## Merrymoles (27 January 2016)

Sending you bucketsful of vibes and crossing everything.


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 January 2016)

How awful op. 
Nothing I can say that will help but will be thinking of you both. 
If there is such thing as healing vibes look at all the support you have here! 
Hugs xx


----------



## Orca (27 January 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. Is this the beautiful whorlly girl you posted about before? I'm so sorry. We have everything crossed here for you both x


----------



## julie111 (27 January 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry how awful. Sending big hugs and healing vibes for her. I really hope she pulls through. xxx


----------



## wills_91 (27 January 2016)

How horrible for you and especially so soon after a loss. I have everything crossed for your horse. X


----------



## OldNag (27 January 2016)

Everything crossed from here too - I really hope your horse pulls through xx


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

Wishing you and your lovely mare the most vibes we can all give, everything crossed here - praying fr some positive news


----------



## Dustygirl (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear you're going through this.  Wishing you both well and really hope you get some positive news soon xxx


----------



## gunnergundog (27 January 2016)

Can't take your fear away, but bless you, thinking of you and hoping for a positive outcome.  Please keep us posted, as and when you feel able to.


----------



## EllenJay (27 January 2016)

Just read this - I hope she pulls through. Wishing you all the best luck xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 January 2016)

May the vets perform a miracle, I so hope you get the right outcome.


----------



## southerncomfort (27 January 2016)

How awful.    Thinking of your beautiful girl and praying she pulls through.  Thinking of you.  xxx


----------



## rhylis (27 January 2016)

So sorry to read this, you must feel terrible and my heart goes out to you and your lovely mare. Here's hoping that she has a comfortable night and things begin to look up in the morning.


----------



## PeeGee (27 January 2016)

Really sorry to hear this, thinking of you and hoping she pulls through.


----------



## Spottyappy (27 January 2016)

Thinking of you.
Can't imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## Asha (27 January 2016)

Thinking of you and your mare. Hope she pulls through x


----------



## Zero00000 (27 January 2016)

Sending healing vibes and massive hugs to you xx


----------



## MDB (27 January 2016)

only read the first page and last to see if there was an update. praying she pulls through for you. stay strong. sending you and her massive hugs and positive vibes. keep us updated. xxx


----------



## cblover (27 January 2016)

I'm back from the stables. She's still with us but when I got there she was very distressed and I was about to call it a day.  Hubby said to give her the sedative the vet left for me to administer if I felt she needed it.  It's into the muscle and takes about 45 mins to take full effect.  5 mins after that she went down for the first time in 4 days....she's just exhausted.  

Called the vet and by the time he arrived, she was settled, drinking and picking at her hay.  I know her being down isn't always a good sign, but for now at least she's peaceful.  I'll go back down about 10pm.  Heart beat was 82 and her temperature was normal.  She wasn't shaking or sweating.

I only hope when she gets up...if she gets up....she's turned a corner. All your support is keeping me going.

I know it has a long name this thing she's got but I can't remember....it's some word then the word hydrocephalus. I'll try and look up some info on it. X


----------



## Clodagh (27 January 2016)

Thinking of you. I really hope she is turning the corner.


----------



## julie111 (27 January 2016)

Keeping everything crossed she pulls through xx


----------



## Hexx (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear your news - keeping fingers crossed for you that she improves overnight and makes a full recovery.  She is a truly gorgeous girly.  <<<hugs>>>


----------



## MDB (27 January 2016)

Hopefully the sedative will make her more comfortable for a while. I am sure you must feel better seeing her less stressed. She must be exhausted if she hasn't been down to rest in four days, hopefully she will turn a corner. Keeping all our fingers, paws and hooves crossed for you.


----------



## angrybird1 (27 January 2016)

Hope she will be ok. Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Sukistokes2 (27 January 2016)

There are simply no words....
))))hugs((((((
<<<<<<<<<<<<healing vibes>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Followed by a great deal of hope!


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I'm back from the stables. She's still with us but when I got there she was very distressed and I was about to call it a day.  Hubby said to give her the sedative the vet left for me to administer if I felt she needed it.  It's into the muscle and takes about 45 mins to take full effect.  5 mins after that she went down for the first time in 4 days....she's just exhausted.  

Called the vet and by the time he arrived, she was settled, drinking and picking at her hay.  I know her being down isn't always a good sign, but for now at least she's peaceful.  I'll go back down about 10pm.  Heart beat was 82 and her temperature was normal.  She wasn't shaking or sweating.

I only hope when she gets up...if she gets up....she's turned a corner. All your support is keeping me going.

I know it has a long name this thing she's got but I can't remember....it's some word then the word hydrocephalus. I'll try and look up some info on it. X
		
Click to expand...

hoping for good results at 10pm     Congenital internal hydrocephalus??


----------



## Clydiegirl (27 January 2016)

Oh no, really sorry to hear this, she is such a gorgeous girl. I know exactly how you feel as I have lost 2 Clydesdales, 1 at 6 months and his half brother at 19 months. I really, really hope she pulls through.


----------



## mungasmum (27 January 2016)

Everything's crossed for your beautiful girl to make a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Equi (27 January 2016)

I will tune in at 10 for another update. Im so sorry to be reading this


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 January 2016)

I am sorry to see this, such a lovely mare. everything crossed for you both.


----------



## EventingMum (27 January 2016)

Everything crossed for you and your mare x


----------



## nikicb (27 January 2016)

Oh goodness how awful for you and her.  Sending lots of healing vibes and at least you know she is feeling more comfortable.  She is lucky to have an owner like you.  xxxx


----------



## Leo Walker (27 January 2016)

i'm so sorry this is happening  I have everything crossed that she will be ok xx


----------



## Orca (27 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I'm back from the stables. She's still with us but when I got there she was very distressed and I was about to call it a day.  Hubby said to give her the sedative the vet left for me to administer if I felt she needed it.  It's into the muscle and takes about 45 mins to take full effect.  5 mins after that she went down for the first time in 4 days....she's just exhausted.  

Called the vet and by the time he arrived, she was settled, drinking and picking at her hay.  I know her being down isn't always a good sign, but for now at least she's peaceful.  I'll go back down about 10pm.  Heart beat was 82 and her temperature was normal.  She wasn't shaking or sweating.

I only hope when she gets up...if she gets up....she's turned a corner. All your support is keeping me going.

I know it has a long name this thing she's got but I can't remember....it's some word then the word hydrocephalus. I'll try and look up some info on it. X
		
Click to expand...

It might be worth asking for info about neurological EHV/ EHV myeloencephalopathy in the health section? We're keeping everything crossed that she turns that corner.


----------



## hairycob (27 January 2016)

Fingers crossed for you. My boy has put me through hell twice and at that time nothing else matters. Look after yourself too.


----------



## Fun Times (27 January 2016)

Oh gosh this is awful, I am so sorry you and she are going through this. Sending you positive vibes and a hug to keep you warm in the stable. Really hoping she manages to come through.


----------



## spookypony (27 January 2016)

Giant <<<vibes>>> for your mare, for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## vmac66 (27 January 2016)

Got everything crossed for you. Really hope she recovers.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 January 2016)

Just seen this. 

All is tightly crossed lass.


----------



## Rasadi (27 January 2016)

Everything crossed for you


----------



## racebuddy (27 January 2016)

Fingers crossed , I've heard of a few cases recently of this xxx how is she tonight xxxx


----------



## texas (27 January 2016)

Fingers crossed for you too


----------



## Red-1 (27 January 2016)

Just found this thread, I am so sorry. There is nothing worse than when they are so ill that you don't know which way it will go. Sending love and will check in later to see how she is doing. X


----------



## Mahoganybay (27 January 2016)

Adding my little bit to the healing vibes, hope that she pulls through. Big hugs.


----------



## Hokuspokus (27 January 2016)

I hope she pulls through x


----------



## VikingSong (27 January 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed. I hope she recovers. xx


----------



## Ceriann (27 January 2016)

It's so awful when they're so poorly - I really feel for you and for your mare.  Everything crossed she pulls through x


----------



## cblover (27 January 2016)

I'm back from my last visit.  She's still down but totally settled and calm.  No sweating just the dried on stuff. No shaking or any distress....in fact if you just popped over the stable door you'd just think she was having a quick kip. 

I know it's not that simple though....the telling time is when she tries to get up.  I just hope she's refuelled enough and got enough strength to get up. I'm praying it's a good sign that she's calm, still and eating hay.  Sometimes she falls flat out and looks peacefully asleep, next time she's chewing hay.

But god it's good to see her without such fear in her eyes....it might be short lived but I'm clinging on to that hope.

Would you be worried that she was still sitting down? It's been about 4 hrs now.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I'm back from my last visit.  She's still down but totally settled and calm.  No sweating just the dried on stuff. No shaking or any distress....in fact if you just popped over the stable door you'd just think she was having a quick kip. 

I know it's not that simple though....the telling time is when she tries to get up.  I just hope she's refuelled enough and got enough strength to get up. I'm praying it's a good sign that she's calm, still and eating hay.  Sometimes she falls flat out and looks peacefully asleep, next time she's chewing hay.

But god it's good to see her without such fear in her eyes....it might be short lived but I'm clinging on to that hope.

Would you be worried that she was still sitting down? It's been about 4 hrs now.
		
Click to expand...

Well ty for updating us - I know she is not out the woods yet but let's look on the bright side
 no sweating or shaking  that must be something to hold onto.

You say she is still down??  I presume she has been up and moved and then got down again as lying down on the same spot will not do her good,  I would be inclined to call my vet and ask them if you should try get her up to hopefully change and lie on the other side, or worst comes, your vet might suggest with help you flip her over. 

 I had to do this with my mare when she had this gut problem and we had to flip her over as she had been down way to long on one side and risked damage to internal organs.

 She sounds like a sensible girl and knows while she is crook she needs to rest and eat and drink.   Are you going to check her through the night???    I would tend to check her every hour then make it two hours and set alarm clock  just for tonight

suffice to say, make she she can get to water like offer her some


----------



## LD&S (27 January 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear how poorly your girlie is, hopefully she is still down purely because she is so tired. I hope tomorrow brings you better news but it was nice to read the fear had gone from her eyes, I shall be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 January 2016)

So sorry to read this.  *hugs*

As far as her lying down goes, what does your vet think?

I would be very worried about a horse who has been lying down for four hours (or more).  That can start to affect their circulation.


----------



## MDB (27 January 2016)

I am so pleased she seems calmer. I think she has probably been down for that long cos she is absolutely exhausted. Horses need to lie down to sleep properly and if she has not been down for four days she must have been on the brink. However, I would speak to your vet. Maybe he will suggest getting her up to stretch and move for a short while and then she can rest again?


----------



## Amymay (27 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Would you be worried that she was still sitting down? It's been about 4 hrs now.
		
Click to expand...

Is she sitting down or lying down?

I think all you can do is monitor her through the night (are you camping in her stable over night or is she at home for 20 min checks)?

+++++ healing vibes.


----------



## Orca (27 January 2016)

MDB said:



			I am so pleased she seems calmer. I think she has probably been down for that long cos she is absolutely exhausted. Horses need to lie down to sleep properly and if she has not been down for four days she must have been on the brink. However, I would speak to your vet. Maybe he will suggest getting her up to stretch and move for a short while and then she can rest again?
		
Click to expand...

OP mentioned EHV in their first post, then hydrocephalus. EHV1/ Neurological Equine Herpes Virus/ Equine Herpes Myeloencephalopathy, causes paralysis. If it is this, it's possible that she can't get up at this point. OP, I'd keep in close contact with your vet for advice. Has she been quarantined? Still keeping everything crossed for you both x


----------



## crabbymare (27 January 2016)

so sorry to hear this. ditto the others that are saying to monitor how long she is down in the same position. but its likely she will be down a bit longer than normal with what she has been through. hopefully she will feel better after eating a bit and having a rest and will get up ok for you. fingers crossed she has come through the worst of it and starts improving now for you


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 January 2016)

OP  my late livery JJ  as per this thread had herpes 5 virus, he lost weight but did not shake or sweat but did lie down and awful lot.  We had to take him to RVC and he was on  steroids and something else (owner administered).  

Sadly for him his lungs ended up being so hard and damaged there was no hope.  

As your mare  is still down, if it were me I would check with the vet and see if they are happy for her to stay down for the night.  I also would be bedding down in the stable if I was not that close (I have cctv so can watch in bed) or bedding down near by so I could do random checks.

Also check with the vet if you can give her a small mash or equivalent to tempt her to eat.


----------



## marotelle (27 January 2016)

My thoughts are with you,one, of my best mares came down with Something similar; she was only 18 months, my vet wanted me to PTS,I simply could not accept it, she went down and we had to hawl her up every three hours, its important for her circulation.At times we wondered if she had damaged her pelvis in her attemps to stand,but after three very long days, she got up by herself;she is now 17 and still going strongly.Tests later revealed she had meningitus.
Keep strong,we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Jim bob (27 January 2016)

Just read all 11 pages of this! Keep fighting lovely. I would call the vet, but that's me personally. Thinking of you lovely. Shall be checking this often. *Hugs!*


----------



## Britestar (27 January 2016)

Re the lying down, when our pony was extremely ill with atypical myopathy, then toxic laminitis we were told to leave him lying, which he did for up to 6 hours at a time. In fact he was given injections every 8 hours to encourage him to stay off his feet. He came to no harm, but watching him trying to get up after that amount of time was painful.


----------



## jojo5 (27 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this and thinking of you .  Certainly cannot do any harm to call the vet to ask advice re her being down during the night for a length of time - she will need to drink, and is she a mare who will wee/poo whilst lying down?


----------



## meesha (27 January 2016)

Thinking of you and hoping her head appears over the stable door when you next check x


----------



## dingle12 (27 January 2016)

Really hope things pick up xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 January 2016)

Only just seen this thread. 
I'm so sorry your beautiful girl is poorly, you will both be in my thoughts. Your last post does sound as though she is more settled, I'd definitely call the vet about 4 hours lay down though x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 January 2016)

Oh my.  Sending huge amounts of healing vibes and hugs.  What a worrying time for you.  

I'd perhaps give the vet a call if she has been down without evidence of getting up and back down again in 4 hrs.


----------



## racebuddy (28 January 2016)

How is she doing xxxx fingers crossed x


----------



## Katastrophy (28 January 2016)

Hoping for better news soon! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2016)

I think you have had many people checking in during the night, I guess you are too busy sitting with her to reply, but know we are all with you in spirit. 

Fingers and toes crossed for good news. X


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2016)

Hopping for good news today, the poor Op must be beside herself with worry.

New dawn new day I hope brings a little more good news.


----------



## TheresaW (28 January 2016)

I hope she's had a comfortable night, and fingers crossed for some positive news this morning. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## zigzag (28 January 2016)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Nari (28 January 2016)

Only just seen this, I;m thinking of you & sending love & strength. I hope you've got someone with you x


----------



## Micropony (28 January 2016)

So sorry for what you and your mare are going through. How is she this morning?


----------



## Princess16 (28 January 2016)

Sending lots of healing vibes your way. Hope things have improved a little today.


----------



## On the Hoof (28 January 2016)

just read all this and am devastated for you. Hoping your girl is comfortable this morning. xx


----------



## Dave's Mam (28 January 2016)

Thinking of you.


----------



## MDB (28 January 2016)

Any news OP? Thinking of you. Hope she had a comfortable night.


----------



## julie111 (28 January 2016)

Another thinking of you, I hope she had a good night and is looking happier this morning xx


----------



## cblover (28 January 2016)

Morning, thank you all so very much for caring. We've been back n forward all night to her and in contact with the vet.  I'm waiting for the vet to visit again soon but he hasn't rang with a time yet.

She's still with us and looks perky enough but is still sitting down. Vet says we are giving her all the support we can and we just have to wait.  What she has is rare and unpredictable but seeing her calm sitting down is much better than dripping wet and shaking standing up.

Don't worry I know what may possibly be to come, but I'm doing all I can under the best vet in the north west.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2016)

Thanks for the update. Everything crossed here.


----------



## Sprout (28 January 2016)

Thanks for the update, glad she looks a little more comfortable - will keep everything crossed for her and sending hugs to you. Xx


----------



## meesha (28 January 2016)

Sounding hopeful and you seem calm and collected (and no doubt exhausted).  You are obviously doing everything you can, fingers crossed for that head over door soon X


----------



## cblover (28 January 2016)

I've had a couple of hours sleep as hubby has been going to see her too.  There is evidence if her having got up once in the night to poo and get back down. I'm just praying for a miracle.


----------



## Regandal (28 January 2016)

Fingers crossed. X


----------



## hairycob (28 January 2016)

Miracles can happen OP, hang on in there. You feel so useless at times like this.


----------



## Tnavas (28 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this - I have a Clydesdale mare - such lovely horses - sending big (((((HUGS))))) your way.


----------



## Damnation (28 January 2016)

Following this closely OP, I don't think you are far from me (North West aswell) so hopefully my vibes will be strong for you all **Healing Vibes**


----------



## Chiffy (28 January 2016)

We are praying for a miracle too xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning, thank you all so very much for caring. We've been back n forward all night to her and in contact with the vet.  I'm waiting for the vet to visit again soon but he hasn't rang with a time yet.

She's still with us and looks perky enough but is still sitting down. Vet says we are giving her all the support we can and we just have to wait.  What she has is rare and unpredictable but seeing her calm sitting down is much better than dripping wet and shaking standing up.

Don't worry I know what may possibly be to come, but I'm doing all I can under the best vet in the north west.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the update of your we girl, your doing your best and so is the vet so now you have to wait for mother nature to do the rest.  As long as you know the cut of time(I know you do) then each minute of every hour is a bonus and she is fighting this.    Keep those vibes going H&H this wee girl needs us at this time xxx

That is good that she got up to have a poo, it means she managed to do it and change her position which in turn will help her circulation and organs.


----------



## samleigh (28 January 2016)

Following closely too, Fingers crossed x


----------



## southerncomfort (28 January 2016)

She sounds like a real fighter.  You and OH must be exhausted.

Hoping and praying that she is slowly recovering.

xxx


----------



## cblover (28 January 2016)

We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.


----------



## CBFan (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...


I am so sorry lovely. You really don't deserve this after everything that you've been through. Sending lots of love your way xxx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 January 2016)

So so sorry,  biggest hugs xxxxxx


----------



## marotelle (28 January 2016)

Try giving her a nice wet mash,this will get her to absorb some liquids and fiber to keep her guts working and hydrate her at the same time.
It worries me that she is 'sitting' rather than lieying down? but then I might have misread this.
The fact that she was able to get up on her own and toilet is really  excellent news.Fingers crossed,try and get some rest, she does sound she is improving and is in less pain.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 January 2016)

Oh CBLover, I'm so very, very sorry.  I had been hoping that she would pull through for you.

RIP beautiful mare.


----------



## PorkChop (28 January 2016)

Oh no, my heart goes out to you, sending you hugs, they really are heart breakers xxx


----------



## Wagtail (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my! I am so sorry. You tried so hard for her and did everything you could. Just so sorry it ended like this. She was so beautiful. RIP lovely xx


----------



## Dave's Mam (28 January 2016)

So sorry to read this.  You did all you could.


----------



## nikicb (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

I am so so sorry, you must be devastated.  RIP beautiful girl.  xxxxxx


----------



## TheresaW (28 January 2016)

So sorry. Xx


----------



## Damnation (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

You did everything you could, she had a wonderful, caring owner. I am so sorry, I can't even begin to think how devastated you must be. 

**Huge hugs**


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 January 2016)

So so sorry to hear this news  

xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

OMG Noooo


 I am so sorry I thought we were going up OP I am so so sorry for your lost.  RIP little one and huge hugs for you.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (28 January 2016)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.  Words can't begin to explain.  So sad.  RIP lovely girl.


----------



## Spottyappy (28 January 2016)

So sorry to read this.
Am sure no words will currently comfort you, but the support on here may go a little way towards helping.
Thinking of you and your remarkable lovely girl.


----------



## Clare85 (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry for you, you must be heartbroken. I don't know what else to say, just a terrible terrible situation. You did all you could, take care of yourself. Hugs


----------



## Annagain (28 January 2016)

Oh you poor thing. You did everything you could for her and made some lovely memories in your 7 weeks together.


----------



## Irish gal (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this. You poor thing, losing two in such a short space, it's so hard to take and so heartbreaking. Take care of you self, sending hugs xx


----------



## Nettle123 (28 January 2016)

So very very sorry xx


----------



## Orca (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Greylegs (28 January 2016)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to read this. A real tragedy and my heart goes out to you. <<HUGS>>


----------



## Asha (28 January 2016)

So very very sorry for you, words fail me. Thinking of you,and sending massive hugs xx


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 January 2016)

Not the update any of us were waiting for   Im sitting here heartbroken for you, so cant begin to imagine how you are feeling.  You poor thing xx


----------



## skint1 (28 January 2016)

You gave her all the support possible and I know you must be absolutely devastated,  please remember to look after yourself, you've been through an awful lot.  I remember that last year we lost our beloved horses around the same time, and I am so very sorry you have had to endure another loss so soon, so very sorry xx


----------



## AmieeT (28 January 2016)

CBLover I'm so sorry for you loss, sounds like you have had an awful time of it. Well done for trying so hard xxx


----------



## cblover (28 January 2016)

I just can't stop crying, life is so unfair.

I've resorted to sherry to calm me down. You've all been such an amazing support. Two horses in 6 months is more than I can bear.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 January 2016)

I really am so sorry to read your last message, devastating news xxx


----------



## chillipup (28 January 2016)

You have been so very brave cblover, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Merrymoles (28 January 2016)

I am so, so sorry to read this. She was a lucky girl to have you and I hope you can take comfort from the fact that you did everything you could.

I know she was a joy to you (and she was very lovely) and despite the fact that this is desperately sad news, I am glad you found each other, if only for a short time. Sending massive hugs.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 January 2016)

What a terrible thing to happen, have a <<<HUG>>>
Not much else I can say except be kind to yourself and remember you did all that could be done


----------



## MDB (28 January 2016)

OMG, no! I have just come online to check this thread. I am so sorry OP. You did everything you could.  Cannot imagine how you must be feeling. Try to sleep and get some rest. You must be exhausted. Sending you hugs. Xx


----------



## Bearsmum (28 January 2016)

So very sorry to read this, you did everything you could, if only all horses were lucky enough to have such caring owners.

Please take care of yourself.

JDx


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 January 2016)

So sorry.


----------



## Pen (28 January 2016)

So very sorry to read of your tragic loss.  It is so very hard to bear I know but you could have done nothing more than you did.  Just terrible, terrible bad luck.  Best wishes to you and your husband. xx


----------



## Amymay (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Pink_Lady (28 January 2016)

So very sorry to hear this .... hugs x


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2016)

Thinking of you. So sorry


----------



## Akkalia1 (28 January 2016)

I'm so very sorry, what an awful time you've had. Please take care of yourself. Having lost my beloved mare in December, I know how hard losing one is, let alone two xx


----------



## rhylis (28 January 2016)

Oh no! Absolutely heartbreaking and I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Xx


----------



## LD&S (28 January 2016)

So very sorry, you gave her the best care and loved her, take care of yourself, you need time and lots of TLC xx


----------



## On the Hoof (28 January 2016)

Oh noooo  Im devastated for you.  RIP little mare.  xx


----------



## hairycob (28 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Concentrate on look after yourself for now. I'm sure you already know that in the next few weeks/months you will wonder what you did wrong/ what you could have done differently but you must remind yourself that it was just horrible, hideous bad luck. It's clear from your posts how much you loved her, even after such a short time. You could hear the howl of anguish in your post telling us she was gone. I hope you have plenty of support around you. Have a hug.


----------



## EmmaC78 (28 January 2016)

Very sorry to read this.  Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Hexx (28 January 2016)

So very sorry.


----------



## equestriansports (28 January 2016)

I was so desperately hoping that wouldn't be the update we all got... my thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself X


----------



## Cragrat (28 January 2016)

Really sorry. It shouldn't happen to such a caring person. At least she had you for a while, and was cared for to the end.


----------



## Spanny (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry. This is heart breaking. RIP lovely girl. Xx


----------



## kelsbels (28 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this heartbreaking news, RIP lovely xxx


----------



## SallyBatty (28 January 2016)

So very sorry to hear such heartbreaking news.


----------



## DirectorFury (28 January 2016)

Thinking of you .


----------



## [59668] (28 January 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## kerenza (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, this is the worst news. Thinking of you at this horrible time.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry cblover. For what it's worth, I lost my two horses five months apart. You will get through this.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear your update.  Try to take some comfort from the fact that you did everything you could and followed your vet's advice to the letter.  Two in 6 months is terribly bad luck but it can happen to any of us.
Do look after yourself.


----------



## texas (28 January 2016)

so sorry to read your update, my thoughts are with you


----------



## lornaA (28 January 2016)

I am absolutely gutted for u. I am crying here reading this. I too a few years back lost my first pony then my first home home bred foal within 6 months of each other. Totally devestating &#128542;


----------



## marotelle (28 January 2016)

I have just come back from doing the horses; what devastating news, I am so, so sorry.My 
thoughts are with you, but you really did all you could for her.
Take care of yourself and try and get some rest.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I just can't stop crying, life is so unfair.

I've resorted to sherry to calm me down. You've all been such an amazing support. Two horses in 6 months is more than I can bear.
		
Click to expand...

I am so so sorry it's no wonder you are heart broken you poor thing x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I just can't stop crying, life is so unfair.

I've resorted to sherry to calm me down. You've all been such an amazing support. Two horses in 6 months is more than I can bear.
		
Click to expand...

It is that is for sure and does not matter how long you have them, they leave a whopping big empty space when they go.  I only had my poneo 1 week when she colic and within 6 weeks she was gone. 

I am hoping this year will be different for me as I lost 2 animals every year since 2012 included including my dad

You been dealt such a  rotten time with your first horse now this one, make sure your family are there as you will need them.  Your lovely horse was lucky to have such a dotting lovely owner as you, a luxury many don't have. 

Look after yourself hun and cry if you need to it is a way of coping and you have that lovely man to support you  ( hugs )


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry, that's unbelievably crappy and unfair.


----------



## Frenchmade (28 January 2016)

My heart goes out to you. Im so sorry.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (28 January 2016)

So so sorry to hear your news.  You must be more than devastated.  Please take care of yourself.  At least she was loved, dry and warm until the end - you could do no more.


----------



## Hannahgb (28 January 2016)

I am so so sorry. Huge hugs. Take comfort in knowing you did everything you could for her


----------



## madlady (28 January 2016)

I'm so very sorry, very tragic and completely heartbreaking.  Sending hugs xx


----------



## julie111 (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, life is so unfair sometimes! RIP beautiful girl xx


----------



## luckyoldme (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I just can't stop crying, life is so unfair.

I've resorted to sherry to calm me down. You've all been such an amazing support. Two horses in 6 months is more than I can bear.
		
Click to expand...

so sorry to read this, been following and thinking about you and your mare. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Dustygirl (28 January 2016)

I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## JillA (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, it really is hard to find that silver lining sometimes. But you now have the skills to nurse very sick horses, that is the legacy she left you, I hope you can do her justice with any others that need you.


----------



## wills_91 (28 January 2016)

So sad to read this. Take care x


----------



## WelshD (28 January 2016)

I'm terribly sorry, your mare was a beautiful horse.


----------



## Bertolie (28 January 2016)

I have only just seen this post and have read every reply hoping for a positive outcome. I'm so very sorry that you have lost your beautiful mare. Take care of yourself and take comfort in the fact that you did everything, and more, that you could possibly do xx


----------



## Dancing_Diva (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You did everything possible to give her a chance, where as a lot of other people probably wouldn't have. 

Look after yourself **massive virtual hugs** cx


----------



## RubysGold (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss :-( 
Losing two in such a short time, I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling :-(


----------



## Regandal (28 January 2016)

Oh no,  poor wee girly. Take care,  Cblover. XX


----------



## meesha (28 January 2016)

So very sorry cblover, you did all you could.  Look after yourself xxx


----------



## MargotC (28 January 2016)

I am so, so sorry. What incredibly bad luck. It is so random who it happens to. I hope you're looking after yourself as best as you can. Thinking of you all. x


----------



## poiuytrewq (28 January 2016)

So gutted to come back here and have read this sad news. xxx


----------



## Micropony (28 January 2016)

So very sorry for your loss. Could have happened to any of us.
When you're lying awake at night playing the terrible "what if" game, please do remember nobody could have done more for her and this is in no way your fault x


----------



## Joyous70 (28 January 2016)

So sorry to read your last post.   

My thoughts are with you, be kind to yourself.


----------



## atropa (28 January 2016)

How unbelievably sad for you cblover  I'm so very sorry for your loss, and how horrible for you to have come so quickly after your last horse's passing. It sounds from your posts that you did everything you could and that she was comfortable and loved until the very end. Take care of yourself and know that it's okay to feel very, very sad for a long time.


----------



## HashRouge (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, we were all hoping against hope she would pull through 

So sad to read this, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## vmac66 (28 January 2016)

So very sorry to hear this, had everything crossed for a better outcome for you .


----------



## Enfys (28 January 2016)

I am desperately sorry and saddened to read this. My heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## ozpoz (28 January 2016)

I am so very sorry cblover. Just too sad. Please try and get some rest, you have done everything and more to nurse her through this, now you need to begin to recover. xx


----------



## PolarSkye (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness - this is so not what I wanted to read . . . you poor thing .  As others have said, you certainly did everything you could . . . but I am so very sorry for YOU.  She is at peace and out of pain now, but you are heartbroken.  

Please be kind to yourself - there is no right way to do grief like this . . . I hope you get some respite from the crushing sense of loss soon.

Much love,

N xx


----------



## ester (28 January 2016)

I was following yesterday and hoping to read a better outcome, so sorry for you OP. x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 January 2016)

So very very sorry CBLover, there are no words but you are in my thoughts.  Massive hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 January 2016)

I have been thinking about you all day, so very sorry.


----------



## BBP (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry. It just isn't fair. I hope you have someone looking after you. Big hugs from me and the bonkers black pony.


----------



## Clodagh (28 January 2016)

I'm so very sorry. Heartbreaking.


----------



## paddy555 (28 January 2016)

so very sorry. Life just doesn't seem fair sometimes.


----------



## Mahoganybay (28 January 2016)

So very sorry, i literally have no words! Life is a ******* sometimes.

Let your Hubbie take good care of you. Xxx


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no OP, I'm so, so sorry. Bless you for doing everything you could for her. Take care of yourself. x

R.I.P. Mary


----------



## EventingMum (28 January 2016)

So sorry, life can be so unfair. I'm sure no words can help just now but you are in my thoughts x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 January 2016)

Hugs and more hugs. 
We have just lost two horses in two weeks and two years ago lost two in three weeks. 

It's crap and I am still not coping. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## southerncomfort (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			We've lost her. My heart is broken and I can barely breath with grief.  That's two horses in 6 months....I can't bare it.

You've all been amazing and I thank each and everyone of you for that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am sorry.  What an absolutely devastating loss.  Can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.

xxx


----------



## OWLIE185 (28 January 2016)

I am very sorry to read of your sad loss.
You and your vet did everything you could do for your horse and you have still lost her despite the best treatment and care.


----------



## angrybird1 (28 January 2016)

So very sorry.


----------



## cblover (28 January 2016)

I'm overwhelmed with all your support, but not at all surprised cos I know how great you all are and I've reached out for support in the past and never been disappointed.  

The sherry bottle is empty and the peach schnapps is heading the same way, I just hate this day so much I want it over.  The sick feeling in my stomach, I feel, will never leave me.

What I am relieved about is the fact that she didn't have botulism, cos the vet did think it was that at first.  If that had been the case, I'd never of put another horse on my land again as my vet did say it can be in the soil.  Plus he also said it was nothing to do with the fact she was a clydesdale.....she was just a dreadfully unlucky horse.  For that I'm great flu too because I'm in love with the breed.


----------



## rachk89 (28 January 2016)

Just seen this. I am so sorry for what you have had to go through.


----------



## View (28 January 2016)

Oh lass, so, so sorry for your losses.  Be kind to yourself, and know that you did everything you could.

RIP lovely girl.


----------



## KrujaaLass (28 January 2016)

Clover. I feel so sorry fir you. My cat died this afternoon and that's what I did, opened bottle of wine. My grand children's pony was poorly and put down last year at nine year old. Just remember that they had a lovely home while they were here with us. Xx


----------



## Sandy200 (28 January 2016)

So sorry, just left work and checked in to see your sad news. Hope there is something else left in the cupboard after the peach schnapps!


----------



## Tobiano (28 January 2016)

oh my goodness cblover  i am so terribly sorry to see this - only just seen.  What a tragedy for you and your lovely horse, and what a harrowing and painful experience for you to go through.  There are no words.  I lost my 4 YO last year and I know the shock and disbelief you will be going through.  Sending you all my sympathy x x x


----------



## RoyalSapphire (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I'm overwhelmed with all your support, but not at all surprised cos I know how great you all are and I've reached out for support in the past and never been disappointed.  

The sherry bottle is empty and the peach schnapps is heading the same way, I just hate this day so much I want it over.  The sick feeling in my stomach, I feel, will never leave me.

What I am relieved about is the fact that she didn't have botulism, cos the vet did think it was that at first.  If that had been the case, I'd never of put another horse on my land again as my vet did say it can be in the soil.  Plus he also said it was nothing to do with the fact she was a clydesdale.....she was just a dreadfully unlucky horse.  For that I'm great flu too because I'm in love with the breed.
		
Click to expand...

im soo sorry for your lose i lost mine in november and it was so aweful. do you know what it was in the end? hugs. RIP xxxx


----------



## alwaysbroke (28 January 2016)

So sorry xx


----------



## Remi'sMum (28 January 2016)

Only just seen this - I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.

I'm another who's lost 2 young horses in the space of 6 months. It's almost unbearable - but you WILL get through it. Sending you cyber hugs and all strength for the coming days/weeks x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 January 2016)

I am so very sorry.  Loss is never easy, I still remember losing our homebred foal at 5 months.  It's devastating. 

Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## jojo5 (28 January 2016)

Cannot add more than all these thoughts from other posters, but thinking of you x


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 January 2016)

cblover said:



			I'm overwhelmed with all your support, but not at all surprised cos I know how great you all are and I've reached out for support in the past and never been disappointed.  

The sherry bottle is empty and the peach schnapps is heading the same way, I just hate this day so much I want it over.  The sick feeling in my stomach, I feel, will never leave me.

What I am relieved about is the fact that she didn't have botulism, cos the vet did think it was that at first.  If that had been the case, I'd never of put another horse on my land again as my vet did say it can be in the soil.  Plus he also said it was nothing to do with the fact she was a clydesdale.....she was just a dreadfully unlucky horse.  For that I'm great flu too because I'm in love with the breed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just so sorry cblover, I was thinking of you and Mary so much and when I woke up this morning (NZ time) this was the first thing I checked. I was so hoping to hear better news.

I loved your photos of her, she had such a presence. You could see how gentle and sweet she was, even from the photos.

I agree with you about the wonderful support here; I've experienced it myself. I suppose we are all part of the same 'herd', in the end. A strange little herd of people from all over the world, all dusty and muddy, covered in hay, routinely broke, often heartbroken and yet so incredibly lucky to have our four- legged companions in our lives, however briefly.

RIP Mary.


----------



## Nari (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry cblover, like everyone else I'd been wishing for a better ending. 

Lots of love to you & your husband, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## OldNag (28 January 2016)

I am so, so sorry. I logged on to see if there was any news.  I really hoped she was continuing to rally round.  Please don't beat yourself up, you did everything you could, and more.  

We lost 2 within 4 months of each other last year.  It's devastating and it hurts like hell. 

Sending you massive hugs. RIP Mary, run free. xx


----------



## Yardbird (28 January 2016)

Really sorry and best wishes for future horsey happiness.


----------



## Rasadi (28 January 2016)

So sorry to read this big hugs to you


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry that she did not make it. What a cruel twist of fate. Hope the schnapps is going down well. X


----------



## wyrdsister (28 January 2016)

Oh no :-( So sorry to read this. Know all too well the feeling of disbelief and devastation that goes with multiple losses in the same short span. Schnapps, chocolate & cuddles are essential. RIP to your handsome girl x


----------



## Greylegs (28 January 2016)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I'm just so sorry cblover, I was thinking of you and Mary so much and when I woke up this morning (NZ time) this was the first thing I checked. I was so hoping to hear better news.

I loved your photos of her, she had such a presence. You could see how gentle and sweet she was, even from the photos.

I agree with you about the wonderful support here; I've experienced it myself. I suppose we are all part of the same 'herd', in the end. A strange little herd of people from all over the world, all dusty and muddy, covered in hay, routinely broke, often heartbroken and yet so incredibly lucky to have our four- legged companions in our lives, however briefly.

RIP Mary.
		
Click to expand...

Just popped back in to say that this is a really lovely post, and a wonderful sentiment.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry,  you are clearly a fantastically caring and kind owner. Despite the dreadful ending, I'm sure Mary counted her lucky stars for the time she had with you


----------



## Equi (28 January 2016)

I just want to give you a big cuddle and join you in the sherry/schnapps. I have a beer though, so raising it to your lovely girl.


----------



## Fools Motto (28 January 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. Stunning mare. Thoughts are with you. x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 January 2016)

Oh, sweetheart, I'm so sorry. I'm crying for you, I know how hard it is to lose one, but two just seems so ruddy unfair. Big, big hugs. I don't blame you for resorting to the bottle. You poor girl.


----------



## debsflo (28 January 2016)

Only just seen this and am so sad for you.


----------



## charlie76 (28 January 2016)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Princess16 (28 January 2016)

Oh sweetheart I'm so very sorry. Be easy on yourself. RIP beautiful girl :-(


----------



## Ddraig_wen (28 January 2016)

I'm so sorry


----------



## DappleGreyDaydreamer (28 January 2016)

I'm crying myself, having read this... absolutely devastated for you. Can't believe what the two of you must have gone through, and wishing you can pull it together soon - although believe me, I know it's easier said than done. Make sure you get plenty of chocolate, warm tea and hugs along the road of healing <3 Your mare was lucky to have you for a friend. You've been through so much, sending prayers for your heart and raising my glass to Mary tonight.


----------



## mungasmum (28 January 2016)

Last time I checked this thread was this morning and was hoping she was turning a corner, so sorry to be reading what's happened.

I hope the Snapps has worked on you and you're getting some rest.

RIP beautiful Mary xx


----------



## Jnhuk (28 January 2016)

Big big hugs xxx


----------



## cloverpenny (29 January 2016)

So sorry to read this you are very much in my thoughts


----------



## Cobbytype (29 January 2016)

I can only repeat what others have said: so sorry.

You take care of yourself and take it easy for a little while.


----------



## VikingSong (29 January 2016)

My deepest sympathies for your loss. x


----------



## cblover (29 January 2016)

Morning all, my first day without her awakens. Odd feeling and I've got no work till Monday so I'm in no rush to do much of anything really.

Got a bit of sleep (thank you sherry!), her sable is still to sort but I'll wait till hubby comes back from work mid afternoon before going down there. Hes an amazing man, I've always know that but his strength and courage yesterday makes me so proud to call him my hubby. He loved her too!!

I hope you all have a lovely day, tis Friday after all. Enjoy making some horsey plans for the weekend. No need for us all to be sad.


----------



## meesha (29 January 2016)

Xxx


----------



## mytwofriends (29 January 2016)

Hugs from me too. So sorry she didn't make it. Please take care of yourself, and treasure your memories.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 January 2016)

she stay safe and take you time with the stable don't rush to sort it. xx


----------



## buddylove (29 January 2016)

So sorry for your loss.  Sleep tight lovely girl x


----------



## acorn92x (29 January 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this - how lucky she was to have been loved by you and to have such a wonderful, caring owner. Please look after yourself.


----------



## Jericho (29 January 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss xx RIP big girl xx


----------



## ycbm (29 January 2016)

I hope today is the first day of an upturn in your life, CBlover. Thanks for telling us all to enjoy our own horses this weekend. I will certainly appreciate mine just that little bit more today for knowing how you must be feeling.


----------



## TheSylv007 (29 January 2016)

How awful, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wimbles (29 January 2016)

Heartbreaking, so sorry that you lost her.  Life is so fragile.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (29 January 2016)

Life is so cruel and unfair at times, terrible things happen to lovely people who do nothing but care for their animals, I am so sorry for your loss, no words will make you feel better anytime soon, my heartfelt thoughts are with you.xxxx


----------



## Bills (29 January 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Life can be so cruel


----------



## Orca (29 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning all, my first day without her awakens. Odd feeling and I've got no work till Monday so I'm in no rush to do much of anything really.

Got a bit of sleep (thank you sherry!), her sable is still to sort but I'll wait till hubby comes back from work mid afternoon before going down there. Hes an amazing man, I've always know that but his strength and courage yesterday makes me so proud to call him my hubby. He loved her too!!

I hope you all have a lovely day, tis Friday after all. Enjoy making some horsey plans for the weekend. No need for us all to be sad.
		
Click to expand...

She was so lucky to have had you both for the time she had left. I gave my whorlly one extra hugs this morning. No big horsey plans for the weekend here, except to appreciate her even more than I do already x


----------



## CBFan (29 January 2016)

I am so sorry. I hope the pain gets easier to bear and you soon manage to smile about the short but wonderful time you had with her. Big hugs xx


----------



## Princess16 (29 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning all, my first day without her awakens. Odd feeling and I've got no work till Monday so I'm in no rush to do much of anything really.

Got a bit of sleep (thank you sherry!), her sable is still to sort but I'll wait till hubby comes back from work mid afternoon before going down there. Hes an amazing man, I've always know that but his strength and courage yesterday makes me so proud to call him my hubby. He loved her too!!

I hope you all have a lovely day, tis Friday after all. Enjoy making some horsey plans for the weekend. No need for us all to be sad.
		
Click to expand...

This made me tearful:-( I will give mine an extra cuddle when I see him in memory of lovely Mary x


----------



## cumbriamax (29 January 2016)

So sorry to read this, you did everything you could and you always do your best for your horses. Sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## WandaMare (29 January 2016)

So sorry to hear this, its so hard when we lose them. Thinking of you x


----------



## Sprout (29 January 2016)

I am so very sorry for your devastating news, huge hugs. Xx


----------



## MrsMozart (30 January 2016)

I am so sorry darling. You are in our thoughts.

Rest in peace lass xxx


----------



## Charlie007 (30 January 2016)

What and absolutely beautiful person you are to wish us well with our horses when your heart is breaking. You are a truly special person x


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 January 2016)

Life is so bloody unfair 

Sorry for your loss

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## cblover (30 January 2016)

Afternoon all, your kind messages are making this horrible situation easier to bear. I'm slightly less emotional today and on Monday I will be ringing the vet to talk things through as I need to understand exactly what it was. I also need to be totally confident it was a one off.

The next job is dealing with the dreaded insurance company and keeping on top of the vets so they do their paperwork. 

I have some lovely flowers from some good friends, makes me feel loved and optimistic that things will come hood again one day.  I've been to her stable too and I'm busy cleaning tack and washing rugs.  One day at a time! Take care everyone, it's blowing a gale here.


----------



## Ceriann (30 January 2016)

So very very sorry - life just isn't fair sometimes.  Look after yourself and allow yourself to grieve xx


----------



## amandaco2 (30 January 2016)

So very sorry, make sure ypu let yourself grieve and cry. Xxx


----------



## ycbm (30 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Afternoon all, your kind messages are making this horrible situation easier to bear. I'm slightly less emotional today and on Monday I will be ringing the vet to talk things through as I need to understand exactly what it was. I also need to be totally confident it was a one off.

The next job is dealing with the dreaded insurance company and keeping on top of the vets so they do their paperwork. 

I have some lovely flowers from some good friends, makes me feel loved and optimistic that things will come hood again one day.  I've been to her stable too and I'm busy cleaning tack and washing rugs.  One day at a time! Take care everyone, it's blowing a gale here.
		
Click to expand...

God you're such a nice person!  You deserve some good luck now. I really hope it's on the way.


----------



## Orca (30 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Afternoon all, your kind messages are making this horrible situation easier to bear. I'm slightly less emotional today and on Monday I will be ringing the vet to talk things through as I need to understand exactly what it was. I also need to be totally confident it was a one off.

The next job is dealing with the dreaded insurance company and keeping on top of the vets so they do their paperwork. 

I have some lovely flowers from some good friends, makes me feel loved and optimistic that things will come hood again one day.  I've been to her stable too and I'm busy cleaning tack and washing rugs.  One day at a time! Take care everyone, it's blowing a gale here.
		
Click to expand...

In order to process everything, I would need to understand exactly what happened too. I hope the vet can provide you with the answers you need and deserve.

Not too windy here yet but it's due in tomorrow and the following day! I hope you have a brighter tomorrow x


----------



## spookypony (30 January 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (30 January 2016)

I've just read this all the way through. You are managing this amazingly well. Huge commiserations xxx


----------



## cblover (31 January 2016)

Thank you. Don't worry I'm a bit of a mess still. It comes in waves, then I'm not too bad again.

Back to work tomorrow which helps with some normality but I'm telling you....I'm bored already! I go down to my stables and just stand there.  Truth is though it's just too soon to even contemplate investing my emotions into horse shopping.

I hope I will though, main thing now is to speak to my vet and get some closure.  Hubby agrees if I do get a new horse it will be a pure Clyde again.

And ironically, I'd bought a new trailer for her and it's ready to collect. Crap with no horse to put in it. So unfair!!


----------



## Goldenstar (31 January 2016)

It's horrible not fair , fate is just a real bitch sometimes .
Have a cyber hug from me and store that trailer iI am sure you will need it soon.


----------



## Bluedaisys (31 January 2016)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Princess16 (31 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Thank you. Don't worry I'm a bit of a mess still. It comes in waves, then I'm not too bad again.

Back to work tomorrow which helps with some normality but I'm telling you....I'm bored already! I go down to my stables and just stand there.  Truth is though it's just too soon to even contemplate investing my emotions into horse shopping.

I hope I will though, main thing now is to speak to my vet and get some closure.  Hubby agrees if I do get a new horse it will be a pure Clyde again.

And ironically, I'd bought a new trailer for her and it's ready to collect. Crap with no horse to put in it. So unfair!!
		
Click to expand...

Take your time, get some answers from vet at least then you will have closure so to speak, relish your lovely memories of her (albeit short) and then you can look to the future with hopefully another Clyde - not one to replace Mary but one to love and cherish as equally. x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 January 2016)

cblover said:



			Thank you. Don't worry I'm a bit of a mess still. It comes in waves, then I'm not too bad again.

Back to work tomorrow which helps with some normality but I'm telling you....I'm bored already! I go down to my stables and just stand there.  Truth is though it's just too soon to even contemplate investing my emotions into horse shopping.

I hope I will though, main thing now is to speak to my vet and get some closure.  Hubby agrees if I do get a new horse it will be a pure Clyde again.

And ironically, I'd bought a new trailer for her and it's ready to collect. Crap with no horse to put in it. So unfair!!
		
Click to expand...

No hurry to do anything, it took me2 + years to clear my mares stable or touch anything or change anything.  Take your time and allow yourself to come to terms and get the  reasons and closure before you do anything.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2016)

The words below were said to me in 2004  after I had lost two horses, one of which was young and in his prime, in the space of 8 days.  I have never forgotten these words.  I did buy again, and bred one and gave a home to a misfit.  I will have to face the loss of one in the not too distance future too, but these words stay with me.


'Remember, you are a good and experienced owner, remember, the horses you have just lost had the best possible home, they knew no pain, hunger or fear in the years they spent with you.  They were lucky horses to be in your care.  Mostly importantly remember, another horse would love to be allowed into your care and kindness.  Don't give up, another horse needs you'

cblover, don't rush, don't try to replace - that is impossible, but maybe these words will help you when the time is right.


----------



## cblover (31 January 2016)

AA - what lovely words and I know you're right.  She's only been gone since Thursday but I'm going stir crazy already.  I miss the routine, the caring of them, the fact that something needs me.....all the reasons we all do it each and every day.

My 'ranch' as I call it, is so empty as I look over the 3 acres I have.  The rack room is clean & tidy, all 3 stables have been cleaned out, fields cleared of muck, hand standing area all cleared, water buckets cleaned, fences all in good repair, barn stacked full of hay, just had a delivery of shavings, trailer to collect soon, tack cleaned and stored and rugs washed and put away......but it means nothing without the right horse.

A friend has told me it's ok to start looking now, but I feel like I'm betraying her if I do.


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 January 2016)

cblover said:



			AA - what lovely words and I know you're right.  She's only been gone since Thursday but I'm going stir crazy already.  I miss the routine, the caring of them, the fact that something needs me.....all the reasons we all do it each and every day.

My 'ranch' as I call it, is so empty as I look over the 3 acres I have.  The rack room is clean & tidy, all 3 stables have been cleaned out, fields cleared of muck, hand standing area all cleared, water buckets cleaned, fences all in good repair, barn stacked full of hay, just had a delivery of shavings, trailer to collect soon, tack cleaned and stored and rugs washed and put away......but it means nothing without the right horse.

A friend has told me it's ok to start looking now, but I feel like I'm betraying her if I do.
		
Click to expand...

bless you I think if you want to look for another horse then do it, there is nothing worse than looking at an empty stable after you have lost one  take care of yourself you have been through a terrible situation x


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 January 2016)

have just read this post and really feel for you.  what bad luck to lose your new horse....I know you are really missing her but as you have the stables,land etc why not contact one of the welfare centres and offer a couple of ponies a foster home rather than buy something else too quickly...we all grieve in different ways so whatever you do isn't wrong but this happened so quickly you are probably still in shock so take your time with any decisions......just don't be too hard on yourself as you did everything possible and I am sure your horse felt loved right to the end.   HUGS!!!!!


----------



## crabbymare (31 January 2016)

cblover said:



			A friend has told me it's ok to start looking now, but I feel like I'm betraying her if I do.
		
Click to expand...

as a good friend once said to me. instead of feeling like you are betraying her think of looking for another as a compliment to her as she made you need another to give you the love and pleasure that she gave you


----------



## hairycob (31 January 2016)

That is such a good way of looking at how to move on. When Jason died suddenly I knew straight away that I would have another horse. I just knew I needed one, too much of a gap in my life. I told myself to wait a few weeks so that I didn't rush out of grief and make a mistake. Is there an event - holiday/birthday Escobar you could use in that way.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (31 January 2016)

cblover said:



			A friend has told me it's ok to start looking now, but I feel like I'm betraying her if I do.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's ok to start looking now. If you are anything like me, owning a horse is part of your identity.When I lost my second horse after having his mother pts five months before, I wandered round trying to work out what 'normal' people do with their time. I bought the first horse I looked at, two weeks after losing my homebred gelding.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 January 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			I know you are really missing her but as you have the stables,land etc why not contact one of the welfare centres and offer a couple of ponies a foster home rather than buy something else too quickly...
		
Click to expand...

Definitely something to consider. I've done this recently after losing a horse, and it has helped me. I'm very fond of the foster pony, and I'm enjoying handling her, but I haven't got the same emotional involvement with her as I would do with another 'owned' horse. It's helping me and it's helping her, as she's flourishing with one to one care.


----------



## cblover (31 January 2016)

I have a friend with some rescue ponies and I had one as mez's companion while she was here. I'm going to see her this week and no doubt we'll chat about that.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 January 2016)

it woud probably help if something was in the yard , when I lost my old gelding I mucked his box out and couldn't bear to see it empty so I moved my youngster into his box.  I never forgot him but it heped to have a lttle face looking over his door rather than an empty space which made me miss him even more,( this was 30 years ago and I still haven't forgotten him!!)


----------

